# Ecran noir après changement vitre



## Cantique (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Je viens vers vous, afin d'avoir un peu d'aide avec mon Iphone 3G.

J'ai  effectué un changement de vitre car mon tactile était mort. Ce qui a  impliqué que je débranche mon LCD alors qu'il était encore allumé.
Il me semble avoir tout remonté correctement, mais lors de l'allumage, je me retrouve devants un écran noir.

Je  test en branchant la prise usb et là, j'entends bien le bruit de  synchro venant de l'iphone et il est bien reconnus par Itunes et la vibration marche. Mais  aucun affichage.

J'ai pus remarquer que l'écran avait une légère  trace, genre brulure a un endroit. J'ai bien rebranché les nappes une  seconde fois et toujours le même symptôme.

Selon vous je suis bon pour racheter un nouvel LCD ? Ou la panne pourrait venir d'ailleurs? J'ai aussi dus changer le PCB du bouton Home, il est devenus plus résistant lorsque l'on appui dessus.

Merci bien!


----------



## iMydna (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
Ayant moi même une petite entreprise "particulier à particulier" je peux te dire que tu as grillé ton LCD .. Il est extrémement mauvais de débrancher ce genre de pièce alors que le téléphone est allumé. Regarde ton LCD, il peut comporter des traces noires (de brûlures) je n'ai pas le téléphone sous les mains, mais je suis sûr à 85% Que le problème vient de là. Tu n'as pas abîmé le connecteurs 1 par hasard ? Ou la nappe? 
Après, pour la résistance du bouton home, sa doit venir de la nappe qui est mal mise (pas assez monté) où d'une mauvaise qualité du produit.

Voilà, j'espère que je t'ai un peu aidé ^^


----------

